# Liquid latex question



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I know it's early, but I waited too long before preparing for last Halloween and didn't get everything done. I'm starting early this year.

Long story short. It has been decided that I be Freddy Krueger next Halloween. Not my idea, but it might be fun.

I'm going to use a bald wig and cover my entire head and neck with gelatin and then flesh colored liquid latex touched up with red makeup. I've used liquid latex before, but never this much. It would be a disaster if I was making up for the party and ran out of latex before I finished. My question is how much latex should I buy to make sure that I have enough for the entire makeup job?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd go for the 32 oz.

Liquid Latex 32 oz.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I can buy it at the Spirit store 16 miles away, or at a novelty store I shop at once in a while 25 miles away, but I don't think they carry the large sizes. I've only seen the large sizes like you suggest online. If I run out, there won't be time to get more. You're probably right. I should keep plenty on hand.

Thanks, Bear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, you shouldn't need that much, but, for the price it's a good thing to have on hand in the event you do need more. Plus, you can always do your left hand to match the freddy make-up.

Have you considered other alternatives like gelatin or foam latex appliances?


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I downloaded a video of a makeup job using gelatin and liquid latex. It looks good and fairly easy albeit time consuming. This is probably the process I'll use. Good idea for the hand, but I seldom make up my hands. We usually have lots to eat, and hand makeup could make it a little more difficult to eat and handle food. Gotta have my food. I didn't make up my hands last Halloween either, as you can see.










I got some comments about my hands but. . .FOOD!

There may be other questions forthcoming about the Krueger costume.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Any time...as for the hands, you would only do the back of the left hand. And the right of course would have the golve.

I'll help ya out any way I can. I know a thing or two about Freddy.  Great beetlejuice by the way.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks, Bear. The wig and makeup were nothing. The costume took some effort. That is a woman's suit by the way. Notice the way it buttons. It's not easy to find a decent man's white suit at the salvation army store. Luckily I'm not too big.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

LOL...you just gotta think outside the box, rather than finding a white suit and painting black stripes...get a black one and paint white stripes. Great job either way.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great Beetlejuice, RRguy. I'm with Bear, better to have too much than too little, and I have found that liquid latex lasts a couple of years, if sealed well and stored in moderate temps. (Yes, that means I found out the hard way about putting my makeup in the attic where it is not heated OR cooled!!!  Now it lives in a big tackle box in my bedroom closet.)


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

A black suit with white stripes. Why didn't I think of that.









I've had liquid latex dry up before. Thanks for the storage advice, Hooch.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey RRguy, if its to much trouble and you have some extra $$$ you could always buy a silicone mask, i got one last year and it worked out great for me. if you have never used silicone before it forms to your face and are able to move your mouth and everything, heres a link to some picks http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/75119-me-halloween-08-a.html
also i used liquid latex on my left hand and it worked out very well, i was able to eat with it very easily after it dryed


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Good looking Freddy, frost. Actually not really good looking but rather hideous. Very impressive.

Thanks for the suggestions. Might be worth considering.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

online last year I bought a gal.for about 35.00 that would cover from head to toe


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like a deal, daddy. Prices I've seen are as much as $1 an oz. Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## rqdsb250 (Jan 17, 2009)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittingDistributor[/url] there is just about every type
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## rqdsb250 (Jan 17, 2009)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings Wholesale Tools With Free Shipping World Wide From China Distributor there is just about every type
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

While we're on the subject, I'm planning to shave my whiskers before the makeup job. I heard liquid latex and hair don't play well together. I would rather not shave my eyebrows. Is there an easy way to protect them?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Oct 24, 2007)

yep. Mortition's wax or nose putty. 

You can also paint some latex on a mirror, remove the sheet when dry and cut it to fut your eyebrows, then attach with spirit gum.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind i miss read  Its still too early


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

RRguy said:


> While we're on the subject, I'm planning to shave my whiskers before the makeup job. I heard liquid latex and hair don't play well together. I would rather not shave my eyebrows. Is there an easy way to protect them?



petroleum jelly


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Sounds like some good ideas. Thanks. (Ickie, somehow your avatar here doesn't look quite as friendly as the one on ChristmasFanClub. )


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL I've done make-up and acting in some indie films as well.  The pic is a still from one of my gigs.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice work. This one fits your user name.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Cementex has a gallon of latex..... expired latex runs around $25


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Excellent. I'll check it out.

Thanks, Lynn.


----------

